# Zender Impulse 18x 9.5 on a Jetta Wagon



## -=GrimJack=- (Jan 5, 2004)

Just thought you all would like a look.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Zender Impulse 18x 9.5 on a Jetta Wagon (-=GrimJack=-)*

id rock it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Zender Impulse 18x 9.5 on a Jetta Wagon (-=GrimJack=-)*

Stretch and poke = the suck. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Sg4227 (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: Zender Impulse 18x 9.5 on a Jetta Wagon (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_Stretch and poke = the suck. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

You = Hater








Looks good..


----------



## TheNameofThegame (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: Zender Impulse 18x 9.5 on a Jetta Wagon (Sg4227)*

not very cool in my book.


----------



## -=GrimJack=- (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Zender Impulse 18x 9.5 on a Jetta Wagon (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_Stretch and poke = the suck. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

There is no Stretch......only poke. You should have seen how these bad boys fit................... Very sweer


----------



## ASU-Devin (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Zender Impulse 18x 9.5 on a Jetta Wagon (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_Stretch and poke = the suck. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Sinner.


----------



## nuke941 (Apr 10, 2001)

*Re: Zender Impulse 18x 9.5 on a Jetta Wagon (-=GrimJack=-)*

its nce but I have seen rims that make the MKIV look nicer.


----------



## -=GrimJack=- (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Zender Impulse 18x 9.5 on a Jetta Wagon (nuke941)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuke941* »_its nce but I have seen rims that make the MKIV look nicer.

which ones?


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 18, 2000)

*Re: Zender Impulse 18x 9.5 on a Jetta Wagon (-=GrimJack=-)*

damn, lots of haters in the lounge.
Looks hot Tony!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jamieD (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Zender Impulse 18x 9.5 on a Jetta Wagon (-=GrimJack=-)*

they are 18x9.5 all around? 
why does one look taller than the other in that one pic?


----------



## -=GrimJack=- (Jan 5, 2004)

18x8.5 with 5mm spacers in the front
18x9.5 in the rear.
The 9.5 would not fit in the front


----------



## jamieD (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (-=GrimJack=-)*

how far does it stick out when you put the 9.5 up front?


----------



## -=GrimJack=- (Jan 5, 2004)

didn't try......I was worred about clearing the coilovers and being able to turn ok. I didn't want to loose performace.


----------



## -=GrimJack=- (Jan 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

nice


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: Zender Impulse 18x 9.5 on a Jetta Wagon (-=GrimJack=-)*

What is the ET on front/rear?


----------



## -=GrimJack=- (Jan 5, 2004)

They are as follows
18 x 9.5
255/35-18 Rear (255/35ZR-18 90W BSW)
18 x 8.5
225/40-18 Front (225/40ZR-18 88W BSW)


----------



## -=GrimJack=- (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (-=GrimJack=-)*

Here are some more pics.......from this past weekend(Austin car show)


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Zender Impulse 18x 9.5 on a Jetta Wagon (-=GrimJack=-)*

looks sick


----------



## -=GrimJack=- (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks........I didn't see anyone rocking them on there GTI/Jettas so that was an even bigger reason for me to get them. I think the make my wagon look alot meaner.


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (-=GrimJack=-)*

Still didn't get your reply on the ET's (offsets) for these wheels as fellow above asked, but went over to Autotech site....Impulse - 18x8.5 ET35, 18x9.5 ET30
Although I understand what you're attempting to accomplish in an aggressive look on the wagon, I personally would not have gone to that wide a wheel in the rear. There is absolutley no rim protection back there, and front is also minimal. But I really do think wagons (love them) look among the best when fitted with nice set of wheels/tires without protruding past fender lips. I also like large polished wheel lips. Watch out for those curbs!








Please, not bashing you or the car, just stating my own bit more conservative approach. Happy motoring! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Sheep at 2:47 PM 9-13-2005_


----------



## -=GrimJack=- (Jan 5, 2004)

hey not a prob..... I can understand that people have diff. tastes. I am the prime example of that! The wheels are not a problem for me, even driving on sucky texas roads. I only bottom out when I have to passengers in the back and I hit a big bump. That will be fixed when I stiffen up my rear coilovers....but I am waiting for the fall so I will not sweat my azz off trying to do it. Houston+September=100 degree weather


----------



## -=GrimJack=- (Jan 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ClickClack (Dec 14, 2003)

sweet wagon...diggin' those wheels!


----------



## -=GrimJack=- (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (BMPrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPrabbit* »_sweet wagon...diggin' those wheels!

Thanks


----------



## -=GrimJack=- (Jan 5, 2004)

I just can't get enough of my wheels.......gawd I am such a whore.


----------



## John Edward (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (-=GrimJack=-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-=GrimJack=-* »_I just can't get enough of my wheels.......gawd I am such a whore.

Me neither!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AirWolf (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Zender Impulse 18x 9.5 on a Jetta Wagon (-=GrimJack=-)*

Dont listen to the haters Grim, its about the execution. That's why your car looks sweet. Sweeter than Jessica Alba in that Fantastic Four bodysuite. I admit that I wasnt a fan of protruding rims until I started seeing more and more DUBs doing the +35 offset and stretched tires look. Now I likey!


----------



## golf97 (Jan 14, 2004)

i think they look awsome!


----------



## -=GrimJack=- (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks.... I am going to try to post up some new picks in a few weeks. I have done a front end swap to make my wagon the only Golf varient in Texas. And I am getting ready to add a rieger R-RS front spoiler, and molded in rear valance.


----------



## -=GrimJack=- (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (-=GrimJack=-)*

now I think I am going to paint the centers black...what do you all think?


----------

